# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Nightmares?

## PhantomBPR

I was wondering if anyone here also shared a liking for nightmares as I do. I enjoy them because when I wake up, I am very relived that I was dreaming, and realize how great life as. Nightmares keep my life in perspective and remind me about how worse things could be.

How about you guys?

----------


## wasup

Definitely not... I guess you're going with the whole relative pleasure thing (like you feel bad and you wake up and feel a lot better realizing it isn't true).. but the emotions still carry into the dreamworld for me and a lot of other people.  I feel anxious and pretty crappy after a nightmare.

----------


## Amethyst Star

There are a couple of reasons why I don't like nightmares.   First, I'm always extremely anxious about something in them and when I wake up I'm stressed out.  Also, it makes me want to kick myself in the head for not realizing that it's all just a dream.

Luckily, I don't have them very often.

----------


## .jared.

Its impossible to enjoy a nighmare.If you enjoy it. It is not a nightmare. 

a nightmare is defined by "a frightening or unpleasant dream" - oxford dictionary. If you enjoy it...then its not unpleasant, and thus not a nightmare.

Unless you mean you hate them in your dreams and like them upon waking.

----------


## PhantomBPR

> _Originally posted by .jared._
> *Its impossible to enjoy a nighmare.If you enjoy it. It is not a nightmare. 
> 
> a nightmare is defined by "a frightening or unpleasant dream" - oxford dictionary. If you enjoy it...then its not unpleasant, and thus not a nightmare.
> 
> Unless you mean you hate them in your dreams and like them upon waking.*




I&#39;m sorry I phased it wrong. Within the dream I hate it, when I wake up, I am happy to realize that I was dreaming, and whatever is pissing me off that day pails in comparison to the terror of the sleep.

SO THEREFORE, I LIKE THEM.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I...HATE...NIGHTMARES! Luckily I haven't had one since I was 6 years old, so I don't have to deal with them.   :smiley:

----------


## Krippe

Considering how my normal dreams are pretty dark i can't dare to think of what my nightmares would be like...

----------


## eidahl

I can't WAIT for my next nightmare! 

Last nightmare I had was a week ago and it first was a regular dream, then slowly turned into a nightmare.. At which point I became lucid -- "YOU CANNOT HURT ME" and blasted away my enemies with a shockwave (first time a nightmare has turned out be a lucid dream for me, I think). 

 ::o:

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

No, not AT FIRST. I mean, when I wake up, I feel like I might still be dreaming (But I think it is reailty) especially if it took place in my room. Then once I realize it was a dream, I start to think about all the bad things that could happen.. Like, "Could that happen?" And it get's me shook up.

But afterwards I look at them and like them, because it gives me something to think about, and normally my nightmares are the strangest, and I like strange.

----------


## subzero364

> _Originally posted by .jared._
> *a nightmare is defined by "a frightening or unpleasant dream" - oxford dictionary. If you enjoy it...then its not unpleasant, and thus not a nightmare.*



Well if you enjoy being frightened then it's possible. If a nightmare is frightening and you like being frightened then you can like nightmares. Just like people who crap themselves going to scary movies but keep on coming back. It's fun

----------


## danbarber

It depends on the type of nightmare, if you mean the kind where you wake up with a huge addrenaline rush, then yeah, I feel great after waking from one of those.

But if you mean the psychological/emotional ones, then no, I feel awful after them.

----------


## Warlock

Yes, i do enjoy my Nightmares, i didn't at first, but after the years, i've grown to like them.
Sure, they do scare the shit out of me at the moment i dream them, it's kind of like a horror movie.
I live by the mindset that things could be worse, living in a nightmare certainly is worse.
In the end, it just makes me stronger, more understanding of myself; of my fears, and limits, 
and hey, who can say no to kicking some monsters ass when you go lucid on them?

----------


## Umbrella

I never have nightmares in the traditional kind of way anymore. That is, I still have scary dreams, but I never experience those dreams as unpleasant. However, it looks like my mind has recently found a way around my astonishing fearlessness (^.^). 4 days ago, I had the freakiest dream in which I turned out to have two children that I didn't know about. then last night I had a dream in which I was being arrested and was going to be in jail for 10 years. Both of these dreams felt very real to me and in both cases I was very desperate during the dream. Definitly not a pleasant experience. Like the OP though, I'm always really happy and relieved when I wake up, and so, I can look back to those dreams as pretty cool experiences during the day.

Soooooooo... I voted yes.  :smiley:

----------


## PhantomBPR

> _Originally posted by danbarber_
> *
> But if you mean the psychological/emotional ones, then no, I feel awful after them.*




Those are the ones I enjoy the most. (or whatever the hell I feel about them.....I'm really not sure at this point........)

----------


## PhantomBPR

> _Originally posted by Warlock_
> *Yes, i do enjoy my Nightmares, i didn't at first, but after the years, i've grown to like them.
> Sure, they do scare the shit out of me at the moment i dream them, it's kind of like a horror movie.
> I live by the mindset that things could be worse, living in a nightmare certainly is worse.
> In the end, it just makes me stronger, more understanding of myself; of my fears, and limits, 
> and hey, who can say no to kicking some monsters ass when you go lucid on them?*




Hell yeah brother!

----------


## captain ahab

I don't really enjoy nightmares, but I like having them because they allow you to see how you might react to various extreme circumstances that you don't get to (and wouldn't want to) experience in real life.

----------


## insomnia

> _Originally posted by Warlock_
> * who can say no to kicking some monsters ass when you go lucid on them?*



Hmz, thats the wierd thing with me, a few dreams back i had a nightmare where i was followed by a serial killer, you know the "il cut you up " type 'a guy
And i knew i was afraid but i didnt feel it, i turned around and cut him up matrix style
now this may sound mighty cool, but the underlying message however, is not

For some reason i always seek for death in my nightmares. and find em to be quite enjoyable

Does this sound familliar to annyone?

----------


## Original Poster

You guys just reminded me that I have actually gone lucid and stayed lucid for a few moment before joining this site.  It was the very last nightmare I ever remember experiencing, and I realized I was dreaming, but instead of trying to wake up I realized it couldn't hit me, and I charged the creature that wriled from the darkness and blindly leapt at it.  It turned out to be nothing more than a  bed, the creature and the noises it made disappeared.  After that I never had another nightmare except for the occasional unpleasantries in a dream such as looking in the mirror and seeing my face as all mildey and decrepid, or something, but I haven't ever felt terrified from a dream afterwards.

----------


## blackberry829

I hate nightmares, although I don't have them too often, but I really do hate them.

----------


## Lonewolf

When I have a nightmare of course I hate it  but when I wake up I think I do feel the same way you do. I feel relieved and then after a while I start to enjoy what I dremt because it is interesting and makes me want to write a story about it. (I write weird stories for fun sometimes). Nightmares are cool after you had them but uncomfortable when you are in it in the present.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## STsung

Depends. For example a monster who wants to kill  me and hunts me down...it's scary but well I'm quite ok with this... 

But there are dreams which make me really anxious, make me scared to "death". I wake up from these dreams hard breathing, trembling nad in sweat. Well, I have to say I hate them. I feel pretty bad after them and I don't want to go back to the dream.

----------


## PhantomBPR

Nightmares are bitchen&#33;   ::bigteeth::

----------


## justme

> I don&#39;t really enjoy nightmares, but I like having them because they allow you to see how you might react to various extreme circumstances that you don&#39;t get to (and wouldn&#39;t want to) experience in real life.
> [/b]



I don&#39;t think you always react the same in dreams as you would in real life, some of my dreams are a bit weird, I been straggled, attced by little flying monkeys, had some doctor trying to do a autopsy on me, and those are some of my recent ones. I woke up just fine. And in the dreams I seem calmer then I would be in a real situation like that. On the nightmares I do have where I wake up and Im stressed I wake up right from the dream, in most of my other more violent dreams I dont wake up right away, so then when I do wake up I feel ok.   ::bigteeth::

----------

